# [OT] T-DSL 1000, 2000 oder 3000 wer hat es?

## RealGeizt

wollte mal fragen wer was oder beauftragt hat und wie lange es gedauert hat zu beauftragen. dazu möchte ich noch wissen wie ihr an die sache ran gegangen seid...sprich: was ihr als erstes bestellt habt und wann ihr die alte flat schriftlich gekündigt habt.

wie ich in vielen berichten lesen konnte ist die umstellung auf eine grössere bandbreite bei t-online wieder vom feinsten  :Rolling Eyes: Last edited by RealGeizt on Tue May 04, 2004 10:24 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NueX

Die Umstellung kommt ja. Und dann wird der Grundpreis weniger. Ich habe allerdings auf der T-Online Seite gelesen, dass der Tarif "T-DSL flat" nur in Verbindung mit T-DSL 1000 funktioniert. Auf T-DSL 2000/3000 umsteigen und dann diese dusseligen Volumentarife nutzen? Nein.

----------

## RealGeizt

 *NueX wrote:*   

> Die Umstellung kommt ja. Und dann wird der Grundpreis weniger. Ich habe allerdings auf der T-Online Seite gelesen, dass der Tarif "T-DSL flat" nur in Verbindung mit T-DSL 1000 funktioniert. Auf T-DSL 2000/3000 umsteigen und dann diese dusseligen Volumentarife nutzen? Nein.

 

es gibt aber schon flatrates für t-dsl 2000 und t-dsl 3000.

ich habe vor 2 tage eine umstellung auf t-dsl 2000 beantragt. jetzt warte ich nur noch darauf, das ich eine bestätigung erhalte.

dann werde ich mir die flatrate für 39 euro holen und die normale dsl flatrate schriftlich kündigen.

was wieder schwachsinn ist von t-online...wenn ich t-dsl 2000 beauftrage und dazu noch eine flatrate wird die alte NICHT automatisch gekündigt.

t-online halt  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

Meine Frage ist: Lohnt es sich als normal Anwender mehr als T-1000? Merkt man das überhaupt?

----------

## sirro

Ich warte einfach bis ich zwangsumgestellt werde und soweit ich weiß sind bei mir technisch eh nur 8xx drin. Teurer wirds ja dann auch noch für ISDN-Kunden, also ist die ganze Neuerung fürn A...  :Mad: 

Aber dafür wird denen jetzt XXL gekündigt, das wollten sie uns auch verteuern...

Ich werde das neue TDSL-1000 (wenn es bei mir geht) eh nicht brauchen. Mir würde sogar weniger als jetzt reichen (für weniger Geld natürlich), aber das gibt es ja nicht bei der T-Com...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Was will man machen? Bin ja schon froh überhaupt DSL/Flat bei uns aufm Land zu haben  :Wink: 

----------

## jay

Ich hab neuelich auch eins dieser Umstellungsangebote bekommen. Allerdings ist mein Provider hier 1und1.com, während der Anschluss selbst über T-Com abgerechnet wird. Was passiert nun, wenn ich das Telekom Angebot zur Umstellung auf eine höhere Bandbreite annehme? Interpretieren die das geleichzeitig als Beitritt zu T-Online als Provider? Oder belibt ausser der höheren Bandbreite alles beim alten? Weiss da jemand was genaueres?

----------

## beejay

 *jay wrote:*   

> Ich hab neuelich auch eins dieser Umstellungsangebote bekommen. Allerdings ist mein Provider hier 1und1.com, während der Anschluss selbst über T-Com abgerechnet wird. Was passiert nun, wenn ich das Telekom Angebot zur Umstellung auf eine höhere Bandbreite annehme? Interpretieren die das geleichzeitig als Beitritt zu T-Online als Provider? Oder belibt ausser der höheren Bandbreite alles beim alten? Weiss da jemand was genaueres?

 

Ein Angebot bekam ich von 1&1 nicht, dafür aber ein nettes Schreiben darüber, dass ich ja ständig mehr als 2GB/Monat verbrauche und dass das ja für den Tarif für 1&1 als Anbieter etwas unfair ist. Entweder sollte ich freiwillig in einen höheren Tarif wechseln (Business-DSL) oder freiwillig kündigen und quasi als Schweigegeld 100 kassieren.

Nunja - ich habe noch am selben Abend bei 1&1 gekündigt...auf die 100 warte ich aber immernoch.  :Wink:  Entlastend sollte ich u.U. vielleicht noch der Fairness halber erwähnen, dass ich in den zwei Jahren als Kunde keinerlei Probleme mit 1&1 hatte, auch der Server war wirklich gut. Dieses Schreiben was allerdings kam stellt für mich persönlich aber trotzdem eine Frechheit sondergleichen dar.

----------

## sirro

 *beejay wrote:*   

> ein nettes Schreiben darüber, dass ich ja ständig mehr als 2GB/Monat verbrauche und dass das ja für den Tarif für 1&1 als Anbieter etwas unfair ist.

 

Ich hoffe du meinst 20 oder 200  :Wink: 

 *beejay wrote:*   

> Dieses Schreiben was allerdings kam stellt für mich persönlich aber trotzdem eine Frechheit sondergleichen dar.

 

100% Ack.Last edited by sirro on Tue May 04, 2004 12:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## primat

Das schreiben von 1&1 ist bekannt! Allerdings ging es da meines wissens um die FairFlat und mehr als 20GB pro Monat nicht 2GB!

----------

## Lenz

 *jay wrote:*   

> Do you want your posessions identified? [ynq] (n)

 

Hrhr, auch Nethacker  :Wink: .

----------

## MrTom

Strato hat ein gutes Angebot. Allerdings läuft das auf einem anderen Backbone. Ob der nun besser oder schlechter als T-Com ist kann ich nicht sagen. Dann gibt es auch noch Kamp-DSL. Eigentlich sind alle günstiger als Telekom.

In der Arbeit habe ich eine 3048/512 Leitung mit Flat (T-Business).

Ist zwar ganz nett, wenn der Download etwas schneller geht, aber wichtiger war uns der Upload. Bei senden von Emails bringt das schon was. Da ist die Leitung nicht mehr so lange blockiert.

Ob nun 2 Mbit was bringen? Wenn dann vielleicht mit Erhöhung des Uploads auf 256. Das geht bei manchen Tarifen. Bin mir aber nicht sicher bei welchen. Das ist auch derzeit der einzige Grund warum wir bei T-Business sind. Sind nach meinem Wissen die einzigen, die 3/0.5 mit Flat haben. Ganz nebenbei, das kostet ca. 115 Euro im Monat (Leitung und Flat).

Was bring mir der ganze Download, wenn dabei der Upload schlapp macht?

----------

## alekel

Hallo,

ich habe seit ca. 1 Woche T-DSL 2000 flat von der T-COM. Meine Bestellung habe ich direkt über die Homepage der T-Com beauftragt und meinen Anschluss "aufpoliert" (vorher standard-flat) ohne dass ich meine alte Flat kündigen musste. Die Komplette Bestellung ging übers Web und ohne Probleme, ist allerdings - zugegeben - etwas versteckt. 

1) http://www.t-com.de

2) Auf der rechten oberen Seite ist ein "T-DSL Quick Check" hier einfach die Telefonnummer eingeben. Es öffnet sich ein Fenster und leider nochmal die Telefonnummer eingeben. (Link kann ich nicht schicken, da es anhand der Telefonnummer generiert wird)

3) Nun werden die möglichen Tarife angezeit

4) z.B. T-DSL 2000 auswählen

5) vorhanden T-DSL Anschluss wählen .....

6) auf der zweiten Seite kommt man dann auf die 2000er Flat 

gesagt getan. Zwei Tage später hatte ich per Post die Bestätigung und 1 Woche nach der Bestellung hatte ich meine Flat. 

 :Exclamation:   unter Umständen könnte es sein, dass Fastpath nach der Umstellung wegfällt.   :Arrow:  einfach nochmal mitbestellen oder neu bestellen, kostet keine Einrichtungsgebühr bis Ende Mai.

Meine Erfahrungen mit der Flat... 235 kb/s download, upload habe ich noch nicht intensiv getestet. Ansonsten hat sich nichts geändert.

----------

## beejay

 *primat wrote:*   

> Das schreiben von 1&1 ist bekannt! Allerdings ging es da meines wissens um die FairFlat und mehr als 20GB pro Monat nicht 2GB!

 

Stimmt, hatte mich verschrieben - Tatsache ist aber, dass im Vertrag nunmal - im übertragenen Sinne - "kein Limit" stand. Im Nachhinen so zu tun, als müsste der Kunde da schon ein bisschen netter zum Dienstleister sein finde ich ernsthaft daneben. Aber da muss man sich in Deutschland ja über nix wundern - deswegen höre ich auch nicht auf die Wirtschaft die rummault, wie schlecht es ihr geht. Wenn man seine Kunden so behandelt ist es jedenfalls kein Wunder.

----------

## RealGeizt

 *alekel wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe seit ca. 1 Woche T-DSL 2000 flat von der T-COM. Meine Bestellung habe ich direkt über die Homepage der T-Com beauftragt und meinen Anschluss "aufpoliert" (vorher standard-flat) ohne dass ich meine alte Flat kündigen musste. Die Komplette Bestellung ging übers Web und ohne Probleme, ist allerdings - zugegeben - etwas versteckt. 
> 
> 1) http://www.t-com.de
> ...

 

vielen dank für die ausführliche beschreibung.

wie gesagt, habe vor 2 tagen über einen link der in der epost von t-online war, das angebot wahr genommen und mir einen t-dsl 2000 anschluss bestellt.

wenn nun die bestätigung eintrifft dann werde ich mir so wie du es geschrieben hast die dazugehörige flat bestellen. besten dank!

----------

## moe

Ich hab von Arcor schon seit über nem halben jahr eine echte 1500/256 Flatrate und werde auch dabei bleiben.  :Wink: 

Gruss Maurice

----------

## boris64

 *Quote:*   

> Bei der T-DSL-Recherche ist ein Fehler aufgetreten.

 

rofl.

ist das nun ein gutes oder ein schlechtes omen?

anmerkung: ich habe seit 3 jahren tdsl und meine

telefonnummer ca. 50 mal auf tippfehler überprüft.

----------

## cryptosteve

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> Meine Frage ist: Lohnt es sich als normal Anwender mehr als T-1000? Merkt man das überhaupt?

 

Das kommt irgendwie schwer darauf an, was Du machen möchtest. Für ein normales Gentoo ist die 1000er Variante sicherlich ok. Wenn Du einen Server betreibst und da gerne viele verschiedene Sachen anbieten möchtest (oder breitbandige Angebot, ftp oder sowas), dann sind natürlich speziell die Angebote mit mehr Upstream Gold wert. Obwohl man sich dann letztlich schon fast überlegen kann, ob man für das 'Mehr' an Geld nicht gleich einen VServer mietet.

----------

## Genone

Mal sehen wann ich endlich meine 3000/384 Flatrate krieg, natürlich nicht beim pinken Möchtegernriesen.

----------

## nillsen

 *Genone wrote:*   

> Mal sehen wann ich endlich meine 3000/384 Flatrate krieg, natürlich nicht beim pinken Möchtegernriesen.

 

IMHO ist das bei der Telekom auch für Privatkunden (noch) nicht möglich.

Gruß

----------

## sOuLjA

Also bei uns war das letztens durch ein Zufall,mein vater hats auf dsl 2000 umgestellt,hat dann aber beemerkt das die flat mehr kostet, also haben wir das wieder zurückgestellt aber es gab wohl kein 786 dsl mehr was wir hatten sondern halt gleich das 1000er und somit haben wir das genommen und bezahlen sogar 3 euro weniger im monat   :Wink:   :Rolling Eyes:  Die Umstellung dauert nur ein paar tage,3-5

----------

## virtual.adept

Mir fehlt die Option "Ich zahl immer noch für ISDN Minutenpreise weill die Sch***s Telekom es nicht gesch****n kriegt eine Lösung für die Leute mit Glasfaser anzubieten!". Diese Option hätte meine Stimme.

Sacha

----------

